# Blagues



## liline17 (12 Septembre 2022)

pour se détendre, n'hésitez pas à poster vos blagues 
En voici une pour commencer:-
Allo chéri t'es où ?
- Au bar avec mes potes
- Je crois que le bébé arrive
- ça m'étonnerait qu'ils le laissent rentrer...


----------



## liline17 (13 Septembre 2022)

- elle a mangé ma soupe!
- cassé ma chaise!
- et dormi dans mon lit !
- vas y papa, va lui faire payer à la blondasse!


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Au restaurant : 
"Serveur, servez vous des nouilles ?"
"Bien sûr Monsieur, ici, on sert tout le monde !"


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bon, j'en ai une autre ... J'ose  ! 

C'est deux blondes qui discutent. 
"Est ce que tu fumes après l'amour ?"
"Heuuuu ... J'sais pas, j'ai jamais regardé".

Ok, je sors !


----------



## liline17 (13 Septembre 2022)

c'était une de mes blagues préférées il y a quelques années


----------



## Nany88 (13 Septembre 2022)

J'ai une blague sur les magasins mais elle a pas supermarché 😅


----------



## liline17 (13 Septembre 2022)

- Le Covid, oui d’accord on assume, mais votre réchauffement climatique, là, c’est pas nous


----------



## Isa78 (13 Septembre 2022)

C’est un pain au chocolat qui rencontre un croissant et qui lui dit : – Eh, pourquoi t’es en forme de lune toi ? – Oh, j’t’en pose des questions, moi ? Est-ce que j’te demande pourquoi t’as une merde au cul ?


----------



## Capri95 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Une petite vieille qui marche dans une rue, aperçoit une "fille de joie"
La petite vieille est intriguée des allés-retour de cette fille..
Elle s'approche et lui demande " que faite vous comme métier ?"
La fille de joie gênée lui répond qu'elle vend des bonbons !
Le lendemain la petite vieille fait pareil ..
Une voiture s'arrête et l'homme dans la voiture est outré.
Il dit à la petite vieille " roh ! Mme vous n'avez pas honte de faire ça à votre âge ?"
La petite veille lui répond : "mais comment ça Mrs !! je peux plus les croquer mais je peux encore les sucer !!


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Septembre 2022)

Un homme marié rentre d'un voyage d'affaires de plusieurs semaines 
Il est tout impatient de retrouver sa femme. 
Après avoir échangé un long baiser il lui demande si il lui a manqué et si elle lui a été fidèle. "Ho oui bien sûr mon amour je n'ai pensé qu'a toi  nuits et jours !"
Bien sûr tout ceci se termine par une nuit d'amour débridée ... interrompue par un voisin excédé qui tape au mur en criant " alors ! C'est tous les soirs maintenant ?! "


----------



## Caro35 (15 Septembre 2022)

Une femme demande à son mari de réparer la chasse d’eau qui fuit.
Il lui répond « je ne suis pas plombier ! ».
Elle lui demande ensuite de réparer l’interrupteur qui déconne.
Il lui répond « je ne suis pas électricien ! ».
Un soir, quand il rentre du travail, il trouve la chasse d’eau et l’interrupteur réparés. Il demande à sa femme « comment tu as fait ? »
Elle répond « j’ai demandé au voisin ».
Lui « et il t’a demandé combien ? »
Elle « il m’a dit soit de lui faire un gâteau, soit de lui faire une pi** »
Lui « et qu’est-ce que tu as fait ? »
Elle « ben, je ne suis pas pâtissière ! »


----------



## Nounic (15 Septembre 2022)

Très courtes: 
Que fait une fraise sur un cheval ? Tagada Tagada.
Comment est-ce que les abeilles communiquent entre elles ? Par miel.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bon. Comme je vois que ma blague de blondes a un certain succès pour ne pas dire un succès certain, je ne résiste pas à répondre à la demande générale d'une nouvelle blague sur ce thème.

Une brune et une blonde discutent.

La blonde
Est  ce qu'un pet c'est lourd 

La brune
Ben non ... Un pet c'est de l'air.

La blonde
 Ha... Alors j'ai dû me faire caca dessus


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bravo les filles y en a des bonnes ! certaines que je connaissais mais çà fait du bien de se bidonner un peu !!! 🤣


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bon alors moi j’en ai une qui risque de faire … flop

Je ne suis pas très douée et mon mari se fout de moi à chaque fois que j’essaye de la raconter. Donc je me lance

« Pourquoi les poules ont elles des œufs et les coqs ont ils des ailes ? 🤨

Parce que les poules ont besoin d’eux et les coqs ont besoin d’elles «

😅😅😅😅🤣🤣🤣

En général je suis la seule à rire et mon mari me suit car c’est nul à chier


----------



## liline17 (20 Septembre 2022)

Les gens qui disent: "J'ai trop envie de me faire un tatoo" VOUS ÊTES SÉRIEUX ?


----------



## liline17 (21 Septembre 2022)

"certes ce fut un accouchement difficile mais nous sommes restés organisés tactiquement je remercie mes parents qui ont fait un gros boulot"


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Une marrante de Mr Chantou ... pas hard je lui ai dit 

« Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ? » 

Attends vos réponses 😀😅


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

Il n'y en a pas, les 2 ailes sont de la même taille, surtout la droite


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je ne comprends rien 🤔


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

On est deux  ... Moi non plus 🥴😁


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

c'est une blague absurde, et la réponse l'est aussi, c'est ça qui est drôle 
par exemple "quel age avait Napoléon?"


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaa 
Ok ok d'accord.
Bienvenue en absurdie. J'ai pas encore visité ce pays. Une visite s'impose pour moi. 😁


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ok 
Merci Monsieur Chantou


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Réponses transmises à Mr Chantou 

Trop drôle, à mourir de rire ... 

« Alors entre un pigeon et vous qui dites ça ... y en a pas » 😀

Une autre de Mr Chantou 🙌😂🤣
« un âne ... on lui coupe les oreilles .. qu’est ce que c’est ? 🤨 »


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Sais pas 🤷‍♀️


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

non plus 🤪


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

😀😀😃 bon alors …

« c’est un âne SANS oreilles »
😅😂🤣

C’est la blague à 2 balles de Patrico 🙌

Bon vous n’allez pas trouver ça drôle, mais moi ça m’éclate 😁😆


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

et une chantou sans parole, vous avez déjà vu ça?


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bon une autre

« Patrico et Chantou sont sur un bateau. Chantou tombe à l’eau … qui c’est qui la pousser ? »

Ça devrait pas être trop dur à trouver. Car même les momes ont trouvé 🙌🤣


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

je tente Patrico!
on est grave, savez vous que c'est Newton qui a trouvé la gravité? avant on prenait tout à la rigolade


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Liline17, enfin une blague que j'ai comprise ! 😌😅


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

BRAVO Liline 👏👏

Alors cet été, j’ai envoyé une photo de notre kayak où Patrico était dedans et un gamin a donc vu la photo et a aussitôt demandé

« Elle est où Chantou ? »

Le gamin s’est rappelé de l’histoire « Chantou tombe à l’eau 😆😁 » en + c’est le seul gamin qui avait répondu très vite la réponse.

Et le père trouvait ça bizarre qu’il pose cette question. Heureusement il ne fait plus partie de mon équipe cette année 🙌

Bon je sais je suis une indigne AM … mea-culpa 💒🚣‍♂️


----------



## Petuche (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi non plus 😞...


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Alors une histoire vraie

Sommes à la montagne et Patrick tout rouge au niveau du visage.

« Oh la la qu’est-ce qui t’arrive » ⛷

Il se regarde et dit « ah oui je trouvais que j’avais hyper chaud »

Donc coup de soleil avec la neige etc.

Donc moi ayant une super idée, je lui dis de mettre de la crème « nivea »

Ce qu’il fait, car tout ce que je dis est « parole d’évangile »

Et la devient de + en + rouge … donc il se met la tête carrément dans la neige qui fond un peu … double connerie à ne pas faire

Bon je vous rassure, en vieillissant nous sommes devenus … comment dire … moins … plus intelligents … le verre à moitié plein je préfère

Résultat : BIEN regarder ce qu’il y a sur la bouteille ou le tube en question, car en fait il y a un minimum de % d’alcool.

Voilà voilou … 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ah une autre … encore une histoire vraie

On revient d’une semaine de ski et bcp bcp de neige sur la route … donc obligée de descendre pour ouvrir la route … impossible de voir la différence entre la route et le côté où il y a évidemment le ravin . Heureusement que Super Chantou était là car un peu + vous ne m’auriez pas connue 😫😩🫣

Et une autre toujours revenant de ski … c’est pour ça qu’on n’y va plus

Donc presque plus d’essence … et pourtant j’avais dit à Patrico de faire le plein sauf qu’il ne m’écoute jamais … rarement …

Donc c’est la nuit… normal sinon ce ne serait pas drôle, dans une ville qu’on ne connaît pas … évidemment… et je lui dis « il faut trouver une pompe à essence ⛽️ A 2h du matin BIENSUR ! »

Il me dit « je vais à droite ou à gauche ? »

Je lui dis « à droite »

Évidemment il se dit « elle m’a dit à droite je vais aller à gauche car pensant qu’il avait + de bol que moi »

Résultat : qui avait raison ? Bibi donc MOI

Et après on fait quoi car + d’essence et 2 momes a l’arrière et il fait froid !

Oh miracle … non pas de miracle … Chantou fait une prière dans sa tête ET 2 gendarmes 👮🏻‍♀️  👮‍♂️ dans leur petite bagnole s’arrête pour nous demander si l’on a besoin d’aide

« Bah oui mon neveu … je viens de faire une prière pour que l’on nous aide 😡 »

« Ok nous allons appeler le pompiste que l’on connaît et il va vous apporter un bidon »

Alléluia … toujours passer par le Bon Dieu 🙌😅

Merci qui ?


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ben merci les gendarmes 👮‍♀️ 😂


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

C'est deux blondes qui discutent (oui je sais trop facile encore une blague de blondes). 
La première dit à l'autre : "tu sais j'ai une méga super bonne mémoire ! Waouh !"
L'autre : "ha oui et pourquoi tu penses ça ?!"
"Parceque je sais par coeur les paroles de Around the World des Daft Punk, et j'ai entendu la chanson une seule fois. C'est dingue !"


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Caro NON merci MOI … ma prière 🙏 😅


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Nous, on s’est retrouvés bloqués sur l’autoroute à cause de la neige en allant voir mon frère en Savoie à Noël (Savoie ou bien ? Non ça va pas!)
J’étais enceinte de ma première fille, j’avais une de ces envies de faire pipi… Du coup, j’ai fait entre notre voiture et le camion qui nous suivait (c’était une conductrice 😮‍💨), sur la voie de gauche de l’autoroute.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Alors une fois une envie terrible aussi . Heu les mecs à ne pas lire 😅 en pleine ville entre 2 voitures et Patrico qui faisait le guet 🙌😅🤣


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Vous savez pourquoi les chiens se lèchent les coucougnettes ?
🤔


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

C’était vers le sud Biarritz …


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Non car je suis une fille


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Biarritz ... Quelle belle ville ! Je la regarderai d'un autre œil après l'anecdote de Chantou ! 😅😂


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

J’y ai mis mon empreinte …😁


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Tu as marqué ton territoire comme les chiens qui se lèchent les coucougnettes…


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Parce qu’ils y arrivent eux ! 😝🐶


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Biarritz : l'impératrice Eugénie et ... Chantou !


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

au début, je demandais à mon mari de regarder si quelqu'un arrivait si j'allais faire pipi dehors, mais j'avais oublié de lui préciser que si c'était plusieurs personnes, il fallait aussi me prévenir, j'aurai du


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Caro alors tes coucougnettes  ? Pour être propres !

Ah ba Madame … ça va mieux le moral 😅


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Tu as la réponse 4 messages plus haut, il faut suivre


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Une autre de chien, elle est très connue, vous saurez répondre.
Comment appelle-t-on un chien sans pattes ?


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

😅👍 Je vois qu’on est toutes pareilles.

Les mecs doivent se dire « ah bah bravo les nanas … elles sont pires que nous »

Bon je ne vous raconterai pas plus … mais un petit peu quand même

quand j’étais assistante de direction … eh oui madame … maintenant … maternelle …

Enfin bref, je travaillais avec 3 nanas et pour le boss évidemment

Donc entre 13h30 et 14h on se « lâchait » et une fois on se racontait nos histoires … celles qui a fait mieux que l’autre …

Nous étions mortes de rire car évidemment je renchérissais et au bout de 25 minutes c’était l’apothéose … et à ce moment là un directeur rentre et là nous avons éclaté de rire.

C’était mon poste où j’ai été licenciée pour raisons économiques mais je me suis éclatée à ce poste.

Une fois le boss avait toujours son café par sa propre assistante.

Et cette dernière m’avait demandé pdt ses congés de bien prendre soin du boss pour le café. Donc elle avait tout préparé le vendredi soir pour le lundi matin et m’avait demandé de simplement appuyer sur le bouton ON et le café prêt.

Le lundi vers 10h, le boss me dit « on a pas de café ce matin » super comme boss, ADORABLE

Sauf que j’avais OUBLIÉ d’appuyer sur le bouton et j’ai dit au boss que je n’étais pas habitué à faire le café même pas à mon mari 😅

Du coup il se l’ai fait pdt 1 mois son café 🙌


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ben on ne l'appelle pas on va le chercher !


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Tu l’appelles par son prénom 🙌


----------



## Caro35 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bravo @Catie6432 !!
Ben oui on ne l’appelle pas, on va le chercher pauvre bête 🥺


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Caro35, la Bretagne en force !!!


----------



## Petuche (23 Septembre 2022)

Alors petite question. .. ''qu'est-ce qu'un pé'' ?
Un pé est un gaz qui s'échappe entre 2 rochers et qui annonce avec fracas l'arrivée du général ''caca''...


----------



## Caro35 (23 Septembre 2022)

Oh @Petuche c’était une blague que je connaissais quand j’étais petite sauf que moi c’était un vent entre 2 montagnes 

Nostalgie…


----------



## Petuche (23 Septembre 2022)

Caro35 en Bretagne ont préfère les rochers..😉


----------



## liline17 (23 Septembre 2022)

Que sont 2 pastèques dans un champ de maïs?


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Septembre 2022)

Ce sont les c......s du Géant Vert ! 
☺️


----------



## liline17 (23 Septembre 2022)

Rohhhhh! Mais quelle audace ! 
Je suis choquée 
Bravo, c'est la bonne réponse


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

Quand c'est l'heure du biberon à la crèche.


----------

